# April Fools Day Pranks!!!



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

With April Fools Day approaching some of us enjoy playing harmless but amusing pranks on our friends.

Here are a list of 8 links that provide various pranks that you can use on this "Foolish Day". Enjoy ... 

*April Fish Day?*
http://people.howstuffworks.com/question604.htm

*Family pranks*
http://familyfun.go.com

*One good-looking baby*
http://www.nurseryphotos.com/

*Top 100 hoaxes of all time*
http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/aprilfool

*Those wacky college kids*
http://hacks.mit.edu/Hacks/

*I'll be a monkey's uncle*
http://www.kontraband.com/firstgenetics.htm

*Dateline May 6*
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/120677_iloo06.html

*Pranks for the memories*
http://www.snopes.com/holidays/april/pranks.asp

Edit: I removed the Monitor Camera Link as that was the only one that involves a PC prank.

All links were provided by Kim Komando


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

WARNING:

Everything may not work on all OS's and bad things may happen using some things that were not tested on all OS's so before you use a Prank on someones else PC make sure it will work ok without messing things up on there PC.

Thanks GoJoAGoGo


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

A well stated message hewee as we all learn from experience.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes as you know from what I posted it did not work on your PC and bad things happen. 
It was all well and safe for 95, 98 and I think ME but not with XP and your virus program.

I am sure most of the Pranks that are out there that do things to your PC may be older ones so you never know what wil happen on newer OS's.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I cllicked on each link and nothing bad happened

Win 98SE, IE6


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

brushmaster1,

I posted the above because of what happen to GoJoAGoGo.
See thread here. http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=211346&highlight=prank

I have not been to all the links posted above but if there are pranks then there maybe some that have a bad effects so how on some OS's.

The one that had a bad effect on GoJoAGoGo and some others was because it was never tested on all OS's. 
Was safe to run on my PC and on others so no one was hurt here but if we go doing things to someone else PC because we want do to a April Fools Prank then just make sure it's safe for there OS etc.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I remember what happened when you posted that link, Hewee. I was merely stating that there seemed to be no problems with those links in Win 98SE. Anyway, the links posted are merely for sites with suggestions for practical jokes and other completely harmless stuff. 

Your point is well taken. As you now know, links that actually run "prank" applications on access CAN be dangerous.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

One of my favorite April Fools Day Pranks , is to throw rocks through my neighbors windows and then set his car on fire .....:up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 700mb80min:_
> *One of my favorite April Fools Day Pranks , is to throw rocks through my neighbors windows and then set his car on fire .....:up: *


That takes the word prank to the extreme...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK thanks brushmaster1.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Thx GoJo !


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

You're welcome joe


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

I'll check the links out later, thanks,GJ.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

You're welcome Alfie...


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

OH NO! April fools is coming? Crap...one of my neighbors is pretty good at that. One time she tricked someone into sitting on a chair laid with peroxide or bleach or something, and his *** was white all day. Too bad i wasnt there.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

April Fool Days Is Right Now


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

"April Fool's Day!"


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Could never do any of those  

On the 'Breakfast Show' so called article about some ordinary tap water being used that can reduce weight via using the loo !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I like telling and doing things to Dustin my sister's kid on Aprils fool things like the nice gift I got him or things like that because he never knows if it is true or not.

It is his birthday on April 1st so I get to have a little fun.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Bet you do .............So are you at a party today ?


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

http://wilstar.com/holidays/aprilfool.htm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by joe2cool:_
> *Bet you do .............So are you at a party today ? *


Yes out with the ladies and having fun and getting a good workout.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

remember you're no 'spring chicken' now !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know those two may give me a heart attack.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Too much muscle for my liking


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I will close my eyes


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

i took the disk out of an old floppy once and lef it around the house. My dad was kinda mad at the thing, threw it away, and it appeared at my friends house.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I made an html page and had sounds etc. Had a page come up saying you have a virus and it was going to format the hard drive. 
I did this to my sister's PC. 
I set it up so it loaded at start up. I was to be there for dinner but knew she was going to be gone so I got there early before she got back home so I could set it all up.
He hee you should of seen her go crazy when her PC booted up.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Whew* got thru fine, although...

Two of my teachers desk were turned around. Both of them thought the stuff ON it had been turned backwards, so they turned the stuff around. The when they sat down they banged their knees and had to turn the desk around then the stuff around. 

Also, in one of the bathrooms, someone took a 20 year old chunk of spam, and put it in one of the toilets(stall) in three of the sinks, in one of the other toilets, and on the wall. Smelled terrible. That and someone pissed, then took a crap inside the toilet. There was ketchup in one too...



Heres a good joke to play on someone...during the night, secure the handle on the kitchen sinks hose so that its on(rubber band, etc). then point the hose at the place where someone would stand. As soon as they turn the faucet on, bam, theyre soaked!


----------

